# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Granos y Menestras  HABAS VERDE GIGANTE

## jeffersson acevedo

Estimados Sres.
nos encontramos en la busqueda de proveedores de habas verdes gigante, buscamos lotes a partir de 20 mt. ya sea de campo o procesado.
los interesados comunicarse con urgencia. 959359104 
Slds.
Jeffersson Acevedo M.
GEALE TRADINGTemas similares: PROVEEDOR DE HABAS SECAS SIN PELAR PROVEEDOR DE HABAS SECAS SIN PELAR VENTA DE HABAS Amarillas BUSCO HABAS PARA EXPORTACION Venta de frejol canario verde y alberja verde cosecha  entre el 15 y 25 de dieciembre

----------

